# Westcott Apollo 43in Orb very hard Hot spot.. any tips?



## justin6547 (May 7, 2013)

ok so i have the Westcott Apollo 43in Orb using SB-25 speed light zoomed out and diffuser flap down. My orb has a very high 2-3 stops hard hot spot in the lower center of the orb. its not very soft its pretty hard light comming out. Is this just how the apollo series things are using speedlites? any tips on how to even out my light?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 7, 2013)

Pictures always make the diagnosis easier. What you're describing doesn't sound right.


----------



## justin6547 (May 7, 2013)

ok ill snap a pic of the hotspot stay tuned


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2013)

Light to close to the diffusion material perhaps?


----------



## justin6547 (May 7, 2013)

light doesn't face diffusion material


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2013)

Different variation of the same question:  Is the light in the correct position with respect to the rear reflector so that the beam-spread from the speedlight properly fills it?


----------



## justin6547 (May 7, 2013)

well i have the umbrella rod rod backed out as far as possible meaning my light is sitting at MAX possible distance from the back of the octa. moving it closer only seems to make it worse


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2013)

When you say "zoomed out" do you mean that the speedlight is set for the maximum focal length or the minimum?  It should be set for the minimum.


----------



## justin6547 (May 7, 2013)

yes zoomed out 20mm... added pics


----------



## jeph (May 8, 2013)

The only thing I can think of would be to put in an extra diffusion panel but I don't think that modifier offers that. 

On another note do you feel that the orb is too flimsy? I am thinking real hard about one.


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2013)

I think the issue is that weird umbrella swivel mount. MOST of them have an angle to the umbrella shaft hole, so a modern speedlight when angled to 0 degrees bounce (aka 'straight ahead') will hit the center of an umbrella. The swivel mount you have there seems to have been designed by a junior engineer...some guy who never designed any lighting gear...

Try it with a properly-designed swivel mount and the problem will go away. I can GUARANTEE that the people who engineered the Westcott device actually know what they are doing.


----------



## jeph (May 8, 2013)

Thought a bit more, maybe you could get some sort of omni bounce that would spread light through the bank. Might rob a little power but if you're in doors...


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2013)

Use a ball bungee and bungee the flash flat against the tube to center the beam on the umbrella.

The way you have it now you have most of the beam bouncing off of the top of the umbrella and since it's curved it's reflecting to the bottom of the diffuser causing the hotspot.


----------



## amolitor (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm no lighting modifier's expert, but I DO know how a parabolic mirror works, and that speedlite ain't anywhere NEAR the focal point. Pump light into any symmetrical reflector off-center and guess what, it's gonna come out off-center as well.


----------



## tirediron (May 8, 2013)

Yep... what everyone said; the picture makes it so easy;  your light is hitting WAY above centre.


----------



## justin6547 (May 8, 2013)

thats the mount that came with the kit ill do a horizontal mount tonight...

as for the guy asking if its flimsy, yes i get the feeling its very fragile. its super light weight which is good until it needs to take an 8ft fall. but when its up on a solid stand it is stable (indoors)


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2013)

justin6547 said:


> thats the mount that came with the kit ill do a horizontal mount tonight...
> 
> as for the guy asking if its flimsy, yes i get the feeling its very fragile. its super light weight which is good until it needs to take an 8ft fall. but when its up on a solid stand it is stable (indoors)



One other thing, it looks like (can't tell for sure due to the size of the jpeg) you have the umbrella/speed light holder upside down.  The umbrella mount should be on the bottom and the speedlight mount on top so that the hinge will allow the speedlight to be aimed separately from the umbrella.  ie  the umbrella holder goes on the bottom and the speedlight portion goes on the top so that you can aim the speed light properly into the umbrella.

It's still easiest to bungee the speedlight to the umbrella tube as far back as you can get it.


----------



## justin6547 (May 8, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> One other thing, it looks like (can't tell for sure due to the size of the jpeg) you have the umbrella/speed light holder upside down.  The umbrella mount should be on the bottom and the speedlight mount on top so that the hinge will allow the speedlight to be aimed separately from the umbrella.  ie  the umbrella holder goes on the bottom and the speedlight portion goes on the top so that you can aim the speed light properly into the umbrella.
> 
> It's still easiest to bungee the speedlight to the umbrella tube as far back as you can get it.



you are correct the umbrella and speedlight tilt as one. that the only way the mount goes its not possible to switch ends. so basically they sell you the kit with a bunk unusable umbrella mount.. gee thanks westcott 

will mount light directly to pole when i get home tonight


----------

